# Do you guys really use all your blowers



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've seen some of you guys with pics of three, four, five blowers in your garage, or a list of them on your little signature thing on the bottom of your posts, but really do you use them all, or is that you tell the wife to justify your snow blower hording?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

As long as the wife is fine with it, its just a fun hobby!
I now have four snowblowers:

1. 1971 Ariens, the main working machine.
2. another 1971 Ariens, the backup to the main machine.
3. a 1962 "first series" Ariens that was given to me.
4. a non-running 1961 Snowbird, that I bought for four reasons:

It was only $25.
I wanted a Snowbird.
Its cool and unusual.
I would like to try to restore it, or at least get it running, "just because"..

so yeah, I really only need one! two really, because I do want a backup
in case the original fails when its needed most.
and the other two are "just for fun"..

As long as you have the space, money, time, and wife approval, its all good! 
I have always had the wife approval, but im currently low on the other three points..but they will replenish eventually, to some degree at least.

This isnt my photo, but this could easily be me!  and it might be, someday:











perhaps not to that extreme..but if I collected everything I was interested in, I would have about six snowblowers, four garden tractors, one full-size Farmall H tractor, a 1929 Ford Model A, a 1965 Mustang Fastback, and a 1969 Mustang fastback.
not realistic!  especially right now (lacking space, money and time)..and its unlikely I will ever own ALL those things.. but we can dream..(I'll consider myself lucky if I can someday own *one* classic car, let alone three..)

so yeah, eventually, "using them all" is no longer the point! 
most hobbies dont make logical sense..which is also not the point.

Scot


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

I have 1 so yes I use it. 

I ran across a Ford riding mower this summer and I almost bought it. It was in great shape and very cool looking, I really wanted it. My only hold back was I wouldn't use it, and I dont have the room to just store it. So I ended up passing...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the 3650E stays at my mom's so i don't have to take a snowblower with me each time i go. i usually use three machines at home depending on the snow, this winter its been the 3000E, 521E, and if we get enough snow i'll try the powershift. i have no plan to use the craftsman, 2450E, or the 826. the 521r is at a very good friends house, he's been using it for two winters now but its comming home soon


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I would use mine *if* it would snow...


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I can honestly say I had in excess of 35 snowblowers in the last 30+ years. came-gone-came, ect, ect. It is a obsession once you start. couple years ago I broke the cycle somewhat due to limited space and time. It really can be a addiction once you take one from the dead to a real place in the working class for blowers. Chainsaws can be the same way. I was up too 4-6 at a time and I never burned wood except my first year here in this house (1983)- And early years were cars and snowmobiles..But back to blowers- They are cheap (used anyway) fun and a real + in big storms.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

If "use" means taking them apart & putting them back together...

...than Lil' Red & Big Red got a lot of "use" this winter


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SR is the main one that I use. because it is loud and it drives some of my neighbors up a wall. JR. only comes out if we get THE BOMB dropped on us here. but this winter all I have used is THE NEW BABY TORO.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I've got two machines.Big Red - 2008 Troy Bilt Storm 2410, Little Red - 1986 Toro 521. Both repowered and both will be used when we get the first storm here


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> I've seen some of you guys with pics of three, four, five blowers in your garage, or a list of them on your little signature thing on the bottom of your posts, but really do you use them all, or is that you tell the wife to justify your snow blower hording?


Yes I do use them all. 

Different tools for different jobs.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

To tell you the truth essentially no I don't use them all. The smaller machines just don't make sense when cleaning 12,000 square feet in Maine. All things considered it take me 2 to 3-1/2 hours to clean up a working snowstorm and I just don't have time to mess around with the little ones. I have pulled one out here and there but nothing you can call regular use. Between proving out machines that are new to the working fleet, testing new parts and so forth I probably work about 4 machines in any given year. I keep 3 machines in the garage, one of which is a constant. I'm due to rotate the other 2 anytime I suppose but with only 2 working storms so far I'm not terribly motivated.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

No. Not really. I usually keep them for a while and then flip them. To me it's'all just stuff. 
A fun hobby.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The big ones I rebuild and keep. The smaller ones I buy, repair, use to make sure they are ok and at some point sell.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I think we have 14 or 15. We have a couple favorites that we actually planed on keeping and using.
Most actually belong to my son that just started college this year. We picked most of them up for a song during the summer. Mostly Ariens and Toro. They have all been worked over and are ready to blow snow. This was supposed to help him pay tuition, but he wanted to wait for it to snow before listing them. He managed to sell one, and that one paid for all the others. Unfortunately the rest are still here waiting on snow. We laugh about it and he still says if he had it to do over again he would, but that also means dad has to dig deeper in his pockets to pay for college. My main concern now is he will sell them for next to nothing soon, or worse, wait until next year and try again.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

My main unit is the Ariens ST724 (1979) that got me started in small engine repair.

I also get paid to check on a summer home for some people that live in St. Louis. She asked me to keep the driveway clear of snow so that when they come up to visit, there is a place to park. Well, that home is still 25 miles away from me, so my John Deere 826 is parked in her garage for the winter.

So those two I do use. The others (maybe 4-5) are all in various stages of repair. Will probably sell them off after they get running to my high standards.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have 2 Snow blowers. Predator 212cc Re-powered MTD 5/22 and a Predator re-powered Montgomery Ward (Gilson) 8/26. Both run really well and I use them all the time. Hardly any snow this year. I have only used my snowblower twice this year and took the Polaris XLT Touring out just once. Last year I was getting tired of blowing my driveway by this time.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

This started as a summer project and now its a full blown hobby. My current machine is the rebuilt Honda, which has only seen may be 30 minutes of use this year. The other three are projects which I'll get to eventually. As others have said, this is a hobby which I thoroughly enjoy, helps me get away from everything else. 

Once all four of the machines are restored I intend on using them all and keeping them, just gotta make sure I get a shed built this upcoming summer as they are taking too much garage space at the moment.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Snowblowers aren't the only toys I tinker with. As I mentioned in some earlier post in some other thread I do the same thing with Troy Bilt tillers, Mantis tillers and Karcher pressure washers. I have probably a half dozen of the Mantis tillers out in the shop waiting for a few warm days and then I'll list them. No Troy Bilts this year. Nothing came up for sale. Haven't looked at washers yet. But, again now it's just stuff. Lost any sentimental attachment to anything long ago. I make a few bucks but mostly it's just a pleasureable pasttime. Keeps me off the streets. We're remodeling our kitchen and adding a 20'x24' addition this spring so the toys won't be here this spring.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, which one I use is determined by the amount of snowfall.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> No. Not reallh. I usually keep them for a while and then flip them. To me it's'all just stuff.
> A fun hobby.


Exactly, I do the same thing. Right now I have 3 1960s Ariens blowers and the Snowbird. I'd like to get down to 2 before spring, so it's decision time....


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

This one gets used ....


For taking up space 
Quietly rusting away 
Holding up spider webs


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm down to 6 from a high of 11 (I think) at one time. When the mood hits me, I'll fix one up and sell it. One I have an engine to throw on it, another needs some minor motor work, the rest work.

Right now I use the 10 hp out front of the house and the 8 hp in the alley. Nice to leave on in the garage so don't risk scratching one of the cars taking it through the alley. The one 5 hp is nice if I have to throw it in the truck to plow out the kid.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> No. Not really. I usually keep them for a while and then flip them. To me it's'all just stuff.
> A fun hobby.





SteelyTim said:


> Exactly, I do the same thing. Right now I have 3 1960s Ariens blowers and the Snowbird. I'd like to get down to 2 before spring, so it's decision time....


Interesting, and I can totally understand that, but im in the opposite camp..
I only buy snowblowers (and garden tractors) that I absolutely want to keep. 
I have zero desire to "flip", and I have no plans to ever sell any of my machines..

Scot


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes
17 year old crapsman single stage for small snow amounts I don't want to 
shovel.
New Husqvarna 924HVX for larger amounts and yard.
'75 Toro 524 son uses to learn and have fun with snow blowing.


----------



## Lordkeystroke (Oct 2, 2014)

I currently have 7 snowblowers in my garage. Craftsman trac drive 26" 8hp is my go-to unit, Snapper 26" 8hp is my backup. Wifey has the Canadiana 800/24. An older Ariens with a 6hp and 24" bucket waiting for engine repair, body is near mint. Craftsman2 5/23 trac drive which I have used but blows oil, a Snowbird S-262 which I used until the transmission case cracked, and is now waiting to be repaired, and a POS honda single stage that I HATE and needs to die. I refuse to use a single stage, but my buddy gave it to me, just waiting for the right reason to get rid of it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

lordkeystroke said:


> i currently have 7 snowblowers in my garage.



 ....


----------



## rjgvt (Dec 29, 2014)

I only have 2 blowers. Troy-bilt garden tractor w/ 46" 2 stage blower for the driveway and IH Cub Cadet for path in back yard. Troy-bilt pic was from a few years back in March. Cub Cadet video is from 2 days ago.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Currently I use my TORO CCR3650 for most snowfalls, and If my wife only let me keep one snowblower this is the one I'd keep. 

The rest are part of my hoard and I only get them out from time to time. The Bobcats are fun to use in really big snowfalls but the parts are hard to come by and I would get pissed if I broke some part I couldn't replace.


----------

